# 3 Teats ?



## rockdoveranch (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been trying to capture this picture since this ewe birthed twins on 4-20-2011.  She finally cooperated this afternoon . . . sort of.

She is not nursing much at all now and she only nursed one twin.  The other was rejected and is our bottle baby.

The 3rd teat, on the right side of the picture, was much MUCH smaller than it is now than on the day after she birthed. It is about 1/3 the size of the other teats now.  I have no idea if milk is coming out of it, but I suspect it is because it has grown in size.  Our sheep are Barbado and somewhat wild and I hate having to stress them out in the working pen unless I really have to.  But maybe I should check just to see before she dries up.

So . . . what do ya'll think?  A working teat?  Strange?  Or not?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2011)

I really hate extra teats on a ewe, but some people don't mind it.  Hers looks like it may have some milk, but probably not as much as the main teats.  You'll just have to make sure that the lambs (if you breed her again) are able to find the right teats and don't keep sucking on a blind teat.  It is genetic, so you may want to keep that in mind if you don't want that trait in your flock.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Aggie for posting!  

We have had her for years and I never noticed the 3rd one until now, and still would not have noticed had she not rejected the ewe twin and had we not tried to get her to accept it . . . Wimberly.

I was really curious about it.  Interesting to know that it does happen and that it is genetic.  She has produced a nice looking flashy ram lamb this year and has in the past so we will probably keep breeding her.  Will have to talk it over with my spouse.


----------

